# Who here rides bikes?



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm starting my racing career at Louden next year, and I'm an avid motorcyclist and track day addict.

Anyone here ride? If so whaddya got?


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

i ride! i have a gsxr 1000....


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

nice! you're more of a man than I... hehe 

those liter-beasts are too much for me.

I rode an R1 for a few laps at the track last year and man-o-man was that an experience! I think I'll stick with my 600 for now  

you should come do a track day next season!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I ride when I can... The needle of choice: CBR1kRR

Previously I had a 636, zx-6r, and a Katana 600


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

MMMM loudon.... miss that turn 3-5 transition into the bowl...

Raced a Gix 750 for a little, no more bike for me....


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Bikes are evil.

*Stay away.*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mongo said:


> Bikes are evil.
> 
> *Stay away.*


:dito:


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

i em thinking for getting higher boster 1300!! the gsx 1000 is a little to small for me..


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Had Ducati 748r

Raced Ducati 748r

Had Baby Boy

Sold Ducati 748r


----------



## DC10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fan of the 80's bikes. I have had several of the honda cb700sc (nighthawk s), CB900f supersport, bmw k75 triple, yamaha seca 650, and of course a honda xr75 in 7th grade


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

03 Yamaha R6 limited edition


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

no crouch rockets for me, i'm on a geezer glide ( Harley Tourer ) although i do check out the super bike races at Louden during bike week

the Ducati's have a nice sound , the Jap bikes sound like angry bees 

be careful on those damn Ninja's  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen this thing???? I get a kick out of the speedloader handlebar ends... and the "tear gas" tank on it.









This is a pic that I always found funny...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Honda gold wing slow but steady. Stay safe brothers and sisters.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Raced TZR250 15 ~ 20 years ago...

Riding XLH1000 and FLHP now...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

2000 Honda VTR 1000

Going on 6 years now, I love it. 
VTWIN rumble


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

BSP268 said:


> i em thinking for getting higher boster 1300!! the gsx 1000 is a little to small for me..


BSP268 - Have you seen the Kawasaki Zx-14? I took a look at one this spring. Its the caddy of sportsbikes.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

ya! it is rely fast but it remonds me of a bmw and it the seat is rely high up. 1300 higher boster it is longer so you cant krimp up as fast.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got a 04 Yamaha Vstar 650 not fast but lots of chrome. haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Ducati ST4, she is my little Italian Sweetheart! 
Mostly sport-touring but I have done track days with her as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

The new Ducati SportClassic 1000 Monoposto is my dream bike. Old school look and new school technology, its a beauty. I love my VTR but I would trade it in a sec to a SportClassic mono!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

JT002000 said:


> The new Ducati SportClassic 1000 Monoposto is my dream bike. Old school look and new school technology, its a beauty. I love my VTR but I would trade it in a sec to a SportClassic mono!





AEU368 said:


> Ducati ST4, she is my little Italian Sweetheart!
> Mostly sport-touring but I have done track days with her as well.


How do you like riding the Ducati? I rode a 748 a few times and I found the bike to be extremely cramped. I also thought that the bikes were incredibly underpowered. I almost felt like I had to beat the bike to make it perform.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

wow some nice variety here... cool

and no I'm not going to ask the typical cop biker questions don't worry hehe

however, if any of you folks would be interested in learning more about trackdays just ask. It would be cool to have some of you up there sometime next year. I've got room for another bike on my trailer so if you're interested but don't have a way of getting your bike to the track just ask!

Anyway I'm currently buying all the parts I need to get my 06 R6 race ready. Spending all this money sucks bigtime but I'm looking forward to trying the bike out in race form. 

Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

keep us posted. would like an excuse to ride out to the track , watch some racing and sniff some VP gas fumes  
</IMG>


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree, Iv driven the 748 and found it way underpowered compared to my Super Hawk.
Although, the handling and throttle control was so much more precise, my bike tends to be more jumpy due poor the poor stock throttle from Honda.


----------

